# Fares



## Emma (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm looking into train travel for my family of 4. When I am selecting coach choice I see it shows a price and 4 reserved seats. Does this mean the price I am seeing is for the 4 seats or individually?


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 6, 2019)

Emma said:


> I'm looking into train travel for my family of 4. When I am selecting coach choice I see it shows a price and 4 reserved seats. Does this mean the price I am seeing is for the 4 seats or individually?


That's the total price for 4 seats.


----------

